# 27 days to go



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

We have 27 days left in the UK before we depart to Spain. We will be driving over with the dogs in trailer, finally decided on the chunnel crossing and driving through France.
Home for the next 11 months will be a finca near Crevillente where we will have some work to do on the land while the dogs will have the chance to run.
There is still so much to do and organise including our son's wedding 2 days before we go.
Frightening but exciting all at the same time, have we thought of everything? of course not but we have enough money behind us and a pension to last for a few years.
Would like to know if anyone else on here is in the same area.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

uffington15 said:


> We have 27 days left in the UK before we depart to Spain. We will be driving over with the dogs in trailer, finally decided on the chunnel crossing and driving through France.
> Home for the next 11 months will be a finca near Crevillente where we will have some work to do on the land while the dogs will have the chance to run.
> There is still so much to do and organise including our son's wedding 2 days before we go.
> Frightening but exciting all at the same time, have we thought of everything? of course not but we have enough money behind us and a pension to last for a few years.
> Would like to know if anyone else on here is in the same area.


Sorrry not in the same area, but I want to wish you well!! Scary, exciting, panic, fun, sadness..... all those emotions spinning around in your head I'm sure!!! I hope you have internet connection at your new home and keep us posted on how its going???!!!.. and if you need any tips, help or advise, we're here!

Good luck!

Jo xxxx


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sorrry not in the same area, but I want to wish you well!! Scary, exciting, panic, fun, sadness..... all those emotions spinning around in your head I'm sure!!! I hope you have internet connection at your new home and keep us posted on how its going???!!!.. and if you need any tips, help or advise, we're here!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thanks Jo, have been reading this forum couple of times a day for months and will continue to do so. Have enquired about telephone/broadband and have had a reply but was thinking of waiting till we are there to see if there are better deals. The journey there is the first thing to get out of the way.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Whne we moved over, the one thing we didnt bring with us (overlooked, forgot, didnt think???) were plug adaptors for electricals!!

Just a couple of things that may help you??? LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Thanks Jo, have been reading this forum couple of times a day for months and will continue to do so. Have enquired about telephone/broadband and have had a reply but was thinking of waiting till we are there to see if there are better deals. The journey there is the first thing to get out of the way.


Here some of the bars, and one local Ayuntamiento provide free wifi. I see quite a few who visit the bar buy a beer and connect their laptops. A friend of mine talks to her family in Venezuela, using the free connection and skype,

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> We have 27 days left in the UK before we depart to Spain. We will be driving over with the dogs in trailer, finally decided on the chunnel crossing and driving through France.
> Home for the next 11 months will be a finca near Crevillente where we will have some work to do on the land while the dogs will have the chance to run.
> There is still so much to do and organise including our son's wedding 2 days before we go.
> Frightening but exciting all at the same time, have we thought of everything? of course not but we have enough money behind us and a pension to last for a few years.
> Would like to know if anyone else on here is in the same area.


 You don't do things by halves, do you?? Two major events two days apart! The dive down will be a breeze compared to packing up and getting your son married 
Good luck, hope there are happy times ahead.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Forgetting things goes with the territory, and you will NEVER be quite prepared enough. Aslong as you have the personality to knuckle down and 'make things happen' rather than goes to peices, and can laugh over a few glasses of wine on a day when things haven't gone to plan you will be fine.
Good luck, and above all enjoy yourselves.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Like the idea of having to use wifi in a bar 
We know it wont be an easy ride and are prepared for things to go wrong, cant be much worse than Venezuela lol.

Thanks for the good wishes and if anyone has any tips they wont to give we will gladly take them.

Pete & Dawn [oh and the 2 dogs Beth & Priya]


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Perhaps one of the best tips would be to take any and all advice with a pinch of salt - *Unless it is from somebody experienced and professionally qualified in their field* - there are a lot of (some well intentioned, some not) Bar Stool experts around, by all means listen to what they have to say, but never base a major decision on what any of them have to say.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Good luck with it all! I am sure all will go well for you - you seem to have it planned out! As the train departs take a big breathe and say goodbye to blightey! FEELS GREAT jeje


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Whne we moved over, the one thing we didnt bring with us (overlooked, forgot, didnt think???) were plug adaptors for electricals!!
> 
> Just a couple of things that may help you??? LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


good point Jo. Most of the "cheapy " chinese shops have the for about 80/90 cents,so they are easy to get. Great things for when you have a three pin charger for phones, computers and other stuff. anything else, you can change to two pin


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Perhaps one of the best tips would be to take any and all advice with a pinch of salt - *Unless it is from somebody experienced and professionally qualified in their field* - there are a lot of (some well intentioned, some not) Bar Stool experts around, by all means listen to what they have to say, but never base a major decision on what any of them have to say.


I second that! Someone will swear blind they did it this way or that way when they came here and it was fine, but lots of regulations have changed in the past couple of years, and certain things vary depending on which Communidad you live in.

Most importantly, if someone says "don´t bother because they´ll never check" ' whether it´s tax, empadronamiento, residency status, or whatever, ignore them. Things have changed and "they" most certainly do check. Besides, it´s much easier to relax when everything is legal and above board.

There is a lot of bureaucracy and it will drive you mad at times, but just take it step by step, don´t get frustrated or cross, smile nicely at the people behind the desks and it will all get sorted in the end.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Whne we moved over, the one thing we didnt bring with us (overlooked, forgot, didnt think???) were plug adaptors for electricals!!
> 
> Just a couple of things that may help you??? LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Dead right! You can buy Spanish two-pin plugs but until you get round to changing them all, just put them on a couple of UK 4-way adaptors and then plug all your UK appliances into those.

I think the only thing that's totally defeated me here is finding pillowcases for UK-style pillows. Here the pillows are either long and thin, or square. So if you are attached to your English pillows, bring plenty of pillowcases!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Dead right! You can buy Spanish two-pin plugs but until you get round to changing them all, just put them on a couple of UK 4-way adaptors and then plug all your UK appliances into those.
> 
> I think the only thing that's totally defeated me here is finding pillowcases for UK-style pillows. Here the pillows are either long and thin, or square. So if you are attached to your English pillows, bring plenty of pillowcases!


Have already bought some 4 way adaptors with power surge protection, are there any issues with changing plugs? Thanks for the tip on pillowcases as we have our "favourite" pillows and would be upset if we couldn't use them.
What type of bulbs are used in Spain and is it worth buying some over here before we leave.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

You can buy plugs in most hipermarkets BUT they put them in a fancy pack and charge accordingly. We bought loads from the DIY store and a local market, about 1.50 euros each. It's bloody annoying when you do sit down to change them all...one...after another...after another!

Bulbs here are screw fitting, cheap as chips so don't worry!

Bringing your dogs and arriving in October I think you are for Leishmenosis (spello) but make sure you get the anti sand-fly collars from your vet in spain before next May.

Got your beam benders for the car and all the bits and bobs you need to carry for EU roads?


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> You can buy plugs in most hipermarkets BUT they put them in a fancy pack and charge accordingly. We bought loads from the DIY store and a local market, about 1.50 euros each. It's bloody annoying when you do sit down to change them all...one...after another...after another!
> 
> Bulbs here are screw fitting, cheap as chips so don't worry!
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun with the plugs lol
We have got a spot on treatment that is supposed to be good for sandfly and will be applying that regularly.
Car is left hand drive so has the correct headlamps, just have to sort out the spare bulbs


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

...and do a MASSIVE Asda / Tesco shop before you come. You will probobaly have space in the Removal Van, and you will be surprised how much you can save on stuff like Tea Bags, HP Sauce, Tomato Sauce, Cheapo beans, Curry Sauces , Salad Dressing, Mint sauce, Horseradish etc.... The die-hard expats will tell you that you could and should be able to manage without. The reality is that as and when you get a craving, the local 'Corner shop' will charge you an arm and a leg for this stuff AND you will be limited in what you can bring back in your luggage on the plane.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> ...and do a MASSIVE Asda / Tesco shop before you come. You will probobaly have space in the Removal Van, and you will be surprised how much you can save on stuff like Tea Bags, HP Sauce, Tomato Sauce, Cheapo beans, Curry Sauces , Salad Dressing, Mint sauce, Horseradish etc.... The die-hard expats will tell you that you could and should be able to manage without. The reality is that as and when you get a craving, the local 'Corner shop' will charge you an arm and a leg for this stuff AND you will be limited in what you can bring back in your luggage on the plane.


and birds custard !!!!!!!! yummy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> ...and do a MASSIVE Asda / Tesco shop before you come. You will probobaly have space in the Removal Van, and you will be surprised how much you can save on stuff like Tea Bags, HP Sauce, Tomato Sauce, Cheapo beans, Curry Sauces , Salad Dressing, Mint sauce, Horseradish etc.... The die-hard expats will tell you that you could and should be able to manage without. The reality is that as and when you get a craving, the local 'Corner shop' will charge you an arm and a leg for this stuff AND you will be limited in what you can bring back in your luggage on the plane.


Oh dear me, as one of those die-hards I have to say that if you can't do without canned baked beans and HP sauce maybe you should think twice before moving here!

There are so many nice new Spanish foods to try. And you make make delicious baked beans in tomato sauce in a pressure cooker for next to nothing.

Teabags, on the other hand, are a different matter. Stuff your carseats with them if necessary!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh dear me, as one of those die-hards I have to say that if you can't do without canned baked beans and HP sauce maybe you should think twice before moving here!
> 
> There are so many nice new Spanish foods to try. And you make make delicious baked beans in tomato sauce in a pressure cooker for next to nothing.
> 
> Teabags, on the other hand, are a different matter. Stuff your carseats with them if necessary!


Like so many other expats I spent my first year shopping tirelessly in the local markets and eating local foods etc... but every once in a while you just have to have a Bacon and HP sauce sandwhich or a Chicken Madras, or whatever. And when you get the craving - which you will sooner or later - you just can't be fobbed off with a Tortilla or an Empanada. No disrespect to Spanish food, I love it, but every once in a while I like to cook something different and begrudge paying the local 'English Corner store' a ridulous price for what is an everyday ingredient in the UK. Whatever you choose to bring won't go to waste.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Like so many other expats I spent my first year shopping tirelessly in the local markets and eating local foods etc... but every once in a while you just have to have a Bacon and HP sauce sandwhich or a Chicken Madras, or whatever. And when you get the craving - which you will sooner or later - you just can't be fobbed off with a Tortilla or an Empanada. No disrespect to Spanish food, I love it, but every once in a while I like to cook something different and begrudge paying the local 'English Corner store' a ridulous price for what is an everyday ingredient in the UK. Whatever you choose to bring won't go to waste.


Fair enough, but I get my bacon butty fix twice a year when I go to England to see my mum. And do you know what? It´s never as good as I remember it ...

However you don´t have to pay over the odds at an "English" shop. You can buy all the spices for curries in any _mercado de abastos_ - we eat "Indian" at least once a week. Also you can buy chickpea flour (harina de garbanzos), for making onion bhajees (sp?) and chapatis, in any Spanish corner shop or supermarket. Sag paneer made with acelga and queso de cabra ... You must come to dinner some time!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Not sure if it's a good thing or not but the wife wants to cook more and is determined to try Spanish recipes. When I cook I like top experiment so this may be a good opportunity for me. One of my concerns is that I dont like seafood so that might be a problem but hey maybe I'll be adventurous. Teabags are not a problem as we only drink coffee, can you get Pepsi Max over there?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Not sure if it's a good thing or not but the wife wants to cook more and is determined to try Spanish recipes. When I cook I like top experiment so this may be a good opportunity for me. One of my concerns is that I dont like seafood so that might be a problem but hey maybe I'll be adventurous. Teabags are not a problem as we only drink coffee, can you get Pepsi Max over there?


Pepsi Max is available in the bigger supermarkets like carrefour, mercadonna etc!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Pepsi Max is available in the bigger supermarkets like carrefour, mercadonna etc!


Cheers Steve at least that's me taken care of and as the wife drinks wine we should be sorted


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Not sure if it's a good thing or not but the wife wants to cook more and is determined to try Spanish recipes. When I cook I like top experiment so this may be a good opportunity for me. One of my concerns is that I dont like seafood so that might be a problem but hey maybe I'll be adventurous. Teabags are not a problem as we only drink coffee, can you get Pepsi Max over there?


Tell your wife there is an excellent book (in English) by Janet Mandel which explains all the the different ingredients and how they are used here, as well as lots of recipes. It is called My Kitchen in Spain. (I don't count this as advertising because it's practically a bible!)

It can be a bit daunting when you go into a shop in Spain and see are all these things on the shelves and you have no idea what they are. 

My OH isn't keen on seafood either and it's not a problem, there are plenty of other options.


----------

